

Transplant jaw made by 3D printer - feedelli
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-16907104

======
lightblade
Time to pirate a jaw

~~~
edge17
for anyone that missed the reference -
[http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg21328506.400-pirate-
fi...](http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg21328506.400-pirate-filesharing-
goes-3d.html)

